# Interessanter IBM Artikel zum Aufbau von Linux Distributionen



## Thomas Darimont (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-distros/

Gruß Tom


----------

